# Post your equipment set-up



## jor133d (May 20, 2006)

Instead of asking what camera set-up I should get, I thought I would see what everyone else had.

If you could post your camera and any accessories you use, that would be great!


----------



## crawdaddio (May 20, 2006)

Nikon D50 and N80
28-80nikkor
70-300nikkor
60mm macro
24-120VR
50mm 1.8
Bogen 3000 series tripod w/pistol grip
2 lowepro bags (one is really for storage)
remote shutter releases for both cameras
Lots of memory, film, batteries, filters, cleaners, etc..


----------



## llewlovesdrift (May 21, 2006)

Kodak Z650
UV polariser
60" tripod (home-made - free)
mini tripod (also free - good for low shots)

you may want to be more specific as what set-up you need as mine cost a scratch under 600AU and suits me perfectly


----------



## bigfatbadger (May 21, 2006)

crawdaddio said:
			
		

> Nikon D50 and N80



snap! 

Nikon D50
Nikon F80
18-55 kit lens
28-70 kit lens
70-300G f4 lens
Velbon Tripod
Some memory and some film
A load of Black and white processing stuff (dev tanks etc.)


----------



## Torus34 (May 21, 2006)

Film: B&W. 35mm rangefinder cameras, 35mm SLR cameras, twin lens 6x6cm camera. All cameras used in manual mode. Exposure meter. Tripods. Various lenses [fixed and zoom, 24mm to 400mm] and filters [yellow, orange, red, green, polarizing], extension tubes and close-up lenses.  Color head enlarger.

Please note that I have not mentioned brand names.  Beyond a certain minimum level of quality there will be little effect on final print impact [Note: impact, not 'quality'!] and choice thus becomes a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Fate (May 21, 2006)

Fujifilm S3 Pro
Nikkor 70-300mm 
Nikkor 28-100mm
62mm UV + PL filters
Cobra flash gun


----------



## Rob (May 21, 2006)

Predominantly I'm digital now:

Canon 20D
Canon 50mm 1.8
Canon 100-400 with all the fancy letters including "L"
Canon 18-55mm kit lens
Nikon 20mm f2.8 (yes on the canon)
Nikon 105mm f1.8 (ditto)

Ricoh GR Digital

I have "too many to list" film-wise. Some are in my profile.

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 21, 2006)

Cameras:-

Minolta X300
Practika BX20
Practika BMS
Practika BC1
Canon EOS 630
Phillips ToUCam Pro II
Olympus c220 

Lenses:-

28mm, f2.8
50mm, f1.8 Macro
135mm, f2.8
300mm, f4
35-70mm, f3.5-f4 Macro
35-80mm, f3.5-f4
70-210mm, f4-f5.6 Macro
80-200mm, f3.5-f4
750-1500mm, f4

+ Cokin Filters, screw on filters, adapters, bags etc.

Oh and a complete darkroom....

And my wife hasn't divorced me yet?


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 21, 2006)

All Digital:

Canon 5D
Canon D60
Canon SD500 Digital Elph

Canon 16-35mm 1:2.8 L
Canon 24-70mm 1:2.8 L
Canon 28-135mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS
Canon 100mm Macro 1:2.8
LensBaby 2.0

Canon Speedlite 550 Flash
Canon Speedlite 220 Flash

Manfrotto Tri-Pod and Head
Lowepro Sling-Bag (about to get bigger one for long trip)
Epson P-2000 Storage Device
Epson Stylus R2400 Printer
Epson Photo 890 (for family snaps)
   ...and endless amounts of filters, supplies, cleaning materials, chargers and batteries, CF cards... all the stuff that actually makes photography expensive. Grrr.


----------



## jwkwd (May 21, 2006)

I only have film camera's. 
2 manual only. ( with metering )
2 with aperature priority mode.
1 auto all kinds of stuff, used manually, but I like the auto focus and Matrix metering.

50mm primes
35-135mm zooms
70-300mm AF
200 and 300mm fixed

If I may add, the manual's are not motor driven. The rest have motordrives, so I can complain about how heavy they are at the end of the day. None are newer than 1988.


----------



## usayit (May 21, 2006)

I've got a whole cabinet of oldish collectables that see some action and a Canon EOS DLSR/35mm system.  I really don't have a "setup".. I just pack whatever suites my purpose or mood.  Packing too heavy can really ruin the experience....

For starters... I'd go with simple...
* DSLR or Film SLR (your preference)  Can't go wrong with either Nikon or Canon... Even the consumer line of cameras are great nowadays
* Shoulder bag.  Lowepro or Tamrac are popular.  I like Lowepro
* Medium Zoom and a fast 50mm prime.  Most of your budget is best spent on the glass.  Canon's 50mm f1.8 is far south of $100.
* Lightweight tripod... if you choose to do so.

My cousin started out with the following a several years ago and it still fits him well today:  Canon Elan II, 28-135 IS USM, 50mm f1.8, adorama shoulder bag (he doesn't like to use tripods...).

If I'm not going on a long hike and feel like shooting B&W negative I tend to pack Pentax 645 w/ 55mm, 75mm, 105mm and Pentax LX w/ 40mm pancake and a medium zoom.  I enjoy that "setup" a lot ..  sometimes more than my fancy up-to-date Canon digital.


----------



## duncanp (May 21, 2006)

FILM:

Canon EOS 5000
Canon EF 28-90 f4-5.6 MK II 
Canon EF 80-200 f4.5-5.6
Jessops EF 2X Teleconverter

Olympus 101m
Olympus PF 35-70 f3.5-4
Vivitar OM 70-200 f4
Olympus T18 Flash

DIGITAL:

Panasonic FZ-20
Lens hood and filter adapter

Canon IXUS 50

ACCESORIES:

52mm PL, UV, F-DL Filters


----------



## Rolleistef (May 21, 2006)

All film, all classics ; 
A Rolleiflex T
a Pentax SP1000, a Praktica LLC (works sh...), my dad's OM2n, a KievIIIa.
Lenses : SMC Tak 2/55 and 4/200 Pentacon, an OM 1.8/50 and 70-150, a Jupiter8 2/50.

Otherwise, collectibles : an old 4X5' folding, a beau brownie 2a, 110 and 126 cameras, a Nikon F75 and 28-80AFG (collectible since Nikon stopped producing it).
2 lighmeters
and a couple of things you can prentend you're a photographer with.


----------



## tempra (May 21, 2006)

Digital:
EOS 10D
Powershot S45
Olympus c2500L (x2)
Olympus C350 (i think)

Film:
EOS 100
Praktica Nova PL II
Rolleicord IIB
Agfa Isolette

Lenses:
EF 17-40 f4L
EF 50 f1.8
EF 28 f2.8
Zeiss 50 f1.8 (for praktica)
and an EF 70-200 f4L due this week

Few filters and stuff and a couple of tripods (one big one small) and a monopod and a 420EX flash unit


----------



## jemmy (May 21, 2006)

Yummy!!!!!!!!  this sounds like my kinda gear xx:hail: 

But for now, im happy with my Canon 350D 
18 - 55mm kit lens
75 - 300mm kit lens
hood to help with glare outside
uv filter to protect lenses ( considerably cheaper to replace!)

Im in seventh heaven with my 'relatively new' camera.  It takes beautiful pics and i think was really reasonably priced ( $1420aus. for twin lens/camera kit.)
Hoping to buy the much raved about 50mm f1.8, 50mm f1.4 or the 85mm f ?........... as soon as i've saved enough xx:mrgreen: 

happy shopping! xxx



			
				Iron Flatline said:
			
		

> All Digital:
> 
> Canon 5D
> Canon D60
> ...


----------



## benhasajeep (May 21, 2006)

Nikon EM, and FE manual bodies
Nikon 50 1.8 mf ,Sigma 28-70 mf, Tokina 300 2.8 mf

Nikon 4004, and F100 AF bodies
Nikon 17-35 2.8 af, Nikon 35-70 2.8 af, Nikon 80-200 2.8 af, and Nikon 105 2.8 macro af
Nikon SB-28 flash, Sunpak MZ440AF flash

2 Bronica SQ-A's
50mm S, 80mm S, 105mm S, 150mm S, 200mm S
3 120 backs, 2 220 backs, Polaroid back

Horizon 202 panoramic camera

Calumet 45n 4x5 view camera
Caltar 90mm, Caltar 150mm, Caltar 300mm
Polaroid back, 20 or so 4x5 holders

Sekonic L-508 zoommaster meter

Nikon 8700

Nikon D-50

Canon 20D
Canon 18-55 kit lens, Canon 70-300 el cheapo long kit lens, Sigma 24-70 2.8 AF
Canon 420ex

Good B&W filters with step up rings to fit most lenses. Tamrac bag, Canon backpack, Tamrac adventure 7 backpack, cheap Rainbow brand bag. Manfroto Carbon tripod and ball head, Bogen monopod, Bogen mini ball head, cheap mini ball head, massive Manfroto ball head for LF camera.

2 4gb Elite Pro CF cards, 2 1gb Elite Pro CF cards, 1 1gb Kingston CF card, 2 2gb Sandisk SD cards, 1 1gb Kingston SD card. 8 CF cards 256mb and less not used much any more.

Epson 2400, Epson 1270, Epson 4990pro. Logan 650 mat cutter. Jobo CPE processor, Jobo Mistral dryer. Cheap china studio stuff (works good actually). Lots of small accessories.

Cameras sold - Nikon 6006 with Nikon 35-70, and Nikon 70-210, Nikon sb-24 flash. Sigma 170-500.

Equipment stolen - Nikon F3HP, Nikon F4s, Nikon 300 2.8 af, Nikon 990, Nikon 995.

I have about 15 working vintage Kodak Brownies, Targets, Pockets, and Polaroid cameras that are not used.

Yes, I do have a problem  , especially since I want more equipment.


----------



## darich (May 22, 2006)

Canon 20D
Canon 10-22mm EF-S f/3.5 - 4.5
Canon 24-70mm EF f/2.8 L USM
Canon 70-200mm EF f/2.8 L USM
Canon RS-80N3 Remote shutter release
Canon A85 Compact camera.

Hopefully getting a Canon 1Ds MK II towards the end of the year


----------



## grphx (May 22, 2006)

Just a Canon Powershot A80 and soon to have a Digital Canon Rebel with two lenses, one being a wide angle lens.


----------



## DonWerner (May 22, 2006)

Guess I'm a bit of a newbie in this thread.

All I got is a Canon PowerShot S2 digital camera! 

- Don


----------



## KevinR (May 22, 2006)

Nikon D200
Nikon N90
Nikon FM2

Tamron 28-75 2.8 AF
Sigma 70-200 2.8 MF
Sigma 24-70 AF
Sigma 24mm AF

SB 800 Flash
Osram of camera Flash

Alien Bee 3 light kit


----------



## benhasajeep (May 22, 2006)

DonWerner said:
			
		

> Guess I'm a bit of a newbie in this thread.
> 
> All I got is a Canon PowerShot S2 digital camera!
> 
> - Don


 
Probably the only smart one.


----------



## DepthAfield (May 22, 2006)

Nikon DSLR's (D100 and D70) with 35mm N80's as backups.
Nikon SB800 Speedlights (2)
Nikon SB600 Speedlight (1)
Nikkor 70-300mm f/4.0
Sigma 70-300mm f/4.0
Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8 VR
Sigma 15-30mm f/3.5
Sigma 400mm f/5.6
Nikkor 85mm f/1.8
Nikkor 50mm f/1.4
Bogen tripods and monopods


----------



## el_shorty (May 22, 2006)

Nikon N80
Nikon F100
Nikon D70s

Tokina 19-35 f/3.5-4.5
Sigma 28-105 f/2.8-4
Nikkor 70-300 f4-5.6
Nikkor 60 f/2.8 Micro
Sigma 105 f/2.8 DG Macro
Nikkor 35 f/2. 
Nikkor 50 f/1.8
Nikkor 18-70 f/3.5-4.5
Sigma 70-200 f/2.8
Sigma 1.4 APO teleconverter
lens baby 2.0 comming later this week
SB600 speedlight
SB800 speedlight
SC28 TTL off camera shoe cord

Manfrotto 3021 tripod w/ 3030 three way head
Manfrotto 3011 tripod w/ 486RC0  ball head
Manfrotto 680B monopod

Nikon PG2 focusing stage
Nikon BR2-A lens reversing ring
Nikon 27.5 mm PK13 extention tube
Nikon 8 mm PK11A extention tube

B+W, Tiffen and Cokin P filters, 22" and 42" diffusers and reflectors, flash brackets, 2 lowepro, 2 tamrac ,1 Billingham and 1 Domke bags.


----------



## danalec99 (May 22, 2006)

Primary bodies - 20D
Backup - 10D
50/1.4, 24/1.4, Lensbaby V1  and the world's best light at my disposal. 
Flash is a 550EX (with a backup), coupled with a rarely used ST-E2.
A cheap tripod which usually stays in the trunk.
Then there is this EOS5 (A2E), which I use once in a bluemoon.


----------



## selmerdave (May 23, 2006)

Pentax LX
Pentax KX 
Pentax MZ-5
50/1.4 K
28/3.5 K
135/3.5 K
200/4 M

Nikon FE2
28/2.8
50/1.4
55/2.8 Micro
105/2.5
80-200/4

Kodak Tourist, Voigtlander Vito B

Bogen 3211/3047


----------



## SantosD50 (May 23, 2006)

Nikon D50
28-90 Quantaray
500-1000 Vivitar Telephoto
ND-2x Filter
ND-4x Filter
Skylight Filter
Vivtar 2x Teleconverter
Tamarac Expedition 5 backpack
QSX Tripod

Kodak Z650


----------



## zedin (May 23, 2006)

Nikon f100
Nikon d70s
28-80 f3.5-6 (I think) tamaron zoom
80-210 3.5-6 tamaron zoom
50 f1.8 nikon prime
17-70 nikon (body lens for d70s)
set of kenko extention tubes
polorizers
ND filters
ND grad filters
Monofotto (sp?) tripod.. damn thing is sturdy but is heavy when hiking
pan/tilt monofotto head
sb-80dx (used in maunal mode on digital)
Tamarak holster for walking around
Lowpro backpack for day long hiking trips (room for gear and water/food/etc)
Foldable silver/gold reflector


----------



## doenoe (May 23, 2006)

Canon EOS 350D
Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 (kitlens)
Tamron AF70-300mm F/4-5.6 LD Macro 1:2
Canon EF 50mm 1.8 II
CF Ultra II 2gig
Circulair Polarizer filter
Hoya R72 IR filter
2 Stepup rings
Canon remote 
Velbon tripod
TPF camera strap (cant forget that one)
Portable harddrive (30gig)
Lowepro Slingshot 200AW
Thats about it i think.


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, next for me on my lens list is 85mm f1.2 L II, followed by a 70-300mm L IS, though I'm not sure how I will explain this to my wife. 



			
				jemmy said:
			
		

> Yummy!!!!!!!!  this sounds like my kinda gear xx:hail:
> 
> But for now, im happy with my Canon 350D
> 18 - 55mm kit lens
> ...


----------



## DuncanK (May 23, 2006)

Canon Digital Rebel XT
18 - 55 mm f3.5/5.6 Kit Lens
50 mm 1.8 Canon lens
70 - 210 mm f4 Canon lens
Speedlite 420 EX Canon Flash
Remote control
Off Camera Shoe Cord
Velban tripod
Old school used leather camera bag
2, 1 gig cards


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 23, 2006)

Here goes:
Zenit ETTL with helios 58/2
Canon A-1 body
Canon AE-1 body
28/2.8 FD
50/1.4 FD
Zeiss Ikon
Canonet - forgot the model
Yashica A
EOS 1V
EOS 300D
sigma 70-200 f/2.8
18-55 EF-s
EF 50/1.8
EF 35/2
canon S1 IS
Omega D2 enlarger with a rodestock 135mm and a 50mm nikkor
Tree tripods
vivitar flashes

Kodak carousel projector
150mm schneider f/2
50mm kodak f/3.5
standard zoom
two feds...

lots of other junk

*Just cause I have it all, doesn't mean I'd buy it again if I had the experience and was starting from scratch!*


----------



## summers_enemy (May 24, 2006)

Can't really compete in terms of sheer volume of "stuff" as some of the posters, but I'm rather fond of my toys.

Nikon D50

Nikkor 24-120 VR
Nikkor 50mm 1.8
Sigma 70-300
Nikkor 17-55

SB 600 flash

Remote control (that's so tiny I lose it constantly)

Sandisk 512mb SD card
Kingston High speed 512mb SD card
Kingston 1GB SD card

1 large camera bag..... and I think that about covers it.:blushing: Oh, and matching UV filters and polarizers for all the lenses.


----------



## SkWeEkiE (Nov 10, 2006)

*Skweekie's Gear List:*

Canon Digital Rebel XT

Canon EF-S 18-55mm (Kit Lens)
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II
Tamron 55-200mm f/4-5.6 LD Macro Di ll
Tamron 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 XR Di II 

Bower AF 2x Tele-converter
Brandless 55mm Macro Extension Tube set
3 Quantaray Filters: Polarizer-MC UV-1A


----------



## hovis (Nov 10, 2006)

Nikon D50
Nikon D200
Nikkor 18 - 55
Nikkor 70 - 200
Sigma 70 - 300
Nikkor 50 1.8
Fish eye add-on
Nikon SB600
Two tripods of forgotten origin
Two Lowepro bags (one rucksack type and a serious one)
Assorted spare batteries, cards, remote controls
couple of lens hoods

Might be added to !! :mrgreen:


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 10, 2006)

kodak funsaver disposable (no flash)
plastic duracell flashlight for fill
plastic walmart shopping bag to hold my equipment


----------



## sylph (Nov 10, 2006)

Nikon D2X
Nikon D70 (as emergency backup but waiting for Nikon to release a D3X or something that I can switch up for backup)
Nikon 28 mm/2.8
Nikon 50 mm/1.4
Nikon 85 mm/1.8
Nikon 17-55/2.8
Nikon 28-70/2.8
Nikon 70-200/2.8
Nikon 18-200/3.5-
Sigma 10-20/3.5-
Sigma 105/2.8
Nikon 70-300/3.5- (that I never use, it's too cheap)
Nikon 28-80/3.5- (that I never use, it's too cheap)
Some off brand 2x teleconvertor

Nikon SB-800 flash (hardly use)
Gary Fong Lightsphere
Several 6 gig memory cards
Bogan Monopod
Crumpler 7 mil home
Tamrac Expedition backpack

For Studio:
Three alien bee 800s
Softliter
Softbox
50x50 Wescott Apollo
28x28 Wescott Apollo
Boom Arm
Many light stands 
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Steph (Nov 10, 2006)

Pentax SP1000 + 28, 50, 135mm lenses

Bronica SQ + 2 backs, 50 and 80mm lenses.

Zero Image 6x6 pinhole camera.

Accesories: Cokin filters, cheap handheld meter (mainly for pinhole photography), cable release, tripod, spare batteries... and a backpack to fit everything in.


----------



## fmw (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a simple DSLR with an impressive list of high end pro level lenses (lenses make the image) and a modest medium formal SLR with a modest collection of fixed focal length lenses.


----------



## Chris SWF (Nov 10, 2006)

As long as nobody has my address! 2 x 1DmarkIIN, 24-70 f2.8, 135 f2, 100mm macro, 85 f1.8, 50 f1.4, 2 x battery packs, 2 x 580EX flashes, transmitter, manfrotto tripod, 2 x Bowens 750W monoblocs + brollies and softboxes and a small goat.


----------



## geoffe (Nov 10, 2006)

Canon EOS 20D
Canon EOS 1
Kodak Duaflex
Lot of Polaroids
Lot of pinhole cameras
Holga 120N


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 10, 2006)

Everything in my sig plus a slik tripod and cable release.


----------



## dewey (Nov 10, 2006)

bitteraspects said:
			
		

> kodak funsaver disposable (no flash)
> plastic duracell flashlight for fill
> plastic walmart shopping bag to hold my equipment



Dang... you beat me to it!


----------



## uberben (Nov 10, 2006)

Canon 20d
Canon 300d
Canon ef 24-70 f/2.8 L
Canon ef 28-105 f/3.5-4.5
Canon ef 28 f/2.8
Canon ef 50 f/1.8
Tokina 12-24 f/4
Canon 580ex
Canon 430ex
lens baby 2.0 (soon)
Bogan/manfrotto tripod and head
A lot of memory
Lowepro bags


----------



## j_mcquillen (Nov 10, 2006)

Pentax 645Nii
- Pentax FA 75mm f2.8

Minolta Dynax 505si
- Minolta 28-80mm f3.5-4.5
- Minolta 75-300mm f4.5-5.6

Pentax Spotmatic F
- Various lenses

Minolta Dimage F200 digital compact

Kodak Tripod

Cokin Filter system, including 0.3, 0.6, 0.9 ND grads, circ. Polariser, 81b etc.

Plus numerous knackered / scratched / fried flash units, lenses & bodies that people seem to keep giving me.


----------



## JEazy (Nov 10, 2006)

Nikon D2h
Nikon N90s w/grip
Nikon 70-300
Quantaray 19-35
Sigma 15mm Fisheye
Nikon SB-600 x 2
Radio Slaves (One Sender, two recievers)
Polaroid 600
Impact Studio Lights x 2
Lowepro backpack
Lowepro Nova 4 AW shoulder bag (for photojournalism)
And too many accessories to list

That's about it for now, I'm hoping to add a nice Nikon VR Telephoto lens soon.


----------



## markc (Nov 10, 2006)

My equipment list grew for a while, but has shrunk back down as I refine my style. Right now I mostly just use:

Canon 10D
Canon 85mm/f1.8
Canon 50mm/f1.4

I still have some film cameras that I haven't touched in a while, but won't be getting rid of. I love my Agfa Clack.


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 10, 2006)

dewey said:
			
		

> Dang... you beat me to it!


no joke, thats my setup


----------



## Claff (Nov 11, 2006)

Nikon D100 and D70S bodies - his and hers
Sigma 28-90 and 70-300 lenses (two each)
Nikon SB600 flash
Big ass Sunpak tripod
Cheap tabletop tripod
Cheap monopod
handful of 1-GB cards
Polarizing filters
Quantaray bag to haul most of that stuff around

Not bad for someone who is notorious for doing things on the cheap


----------



## Divedeepbaby (Nov 14, 2006)

Camera Equipment:
Canon 20D Bodies x2
Canon 580EX Flash
Canon 380EX FLash
Canon Twin Lite MT-24EX Flash
Canon Speedlight Transmitter
Canon Off Shoe Cord
Canon Angle C finder
Canon Remote Timer TC-80N3
Canon EF 18-55mm x2
Canon EF-S 10-22 mm
Canon EF 100 mm 1/1 Macro
Canon EF 75-300mm x2
Canon SD550 Point & Shoot
Canon S50 Point & Shoot
Olympus 720SW Point & Shoot
Nikon Coolpix P3 VR Point & Shoot
Sigma EX DG HSM 50-500 mm
Sandisk Extreme IV 4GB Flash Card
Sandisk Ultra II 1GB Flash Card x4
Kenko 300 Pro 2x converter
Kenko 12,20,& 36 Extension Tubes
Gitzo G-2257 Explorer 6X&#8232;Carbon Tripod
Gitzo  G-1376M Magnesium&#8232;Universal Ball Head
Milagrid Flash Diffuser
various Polarizer filters and accessories

rolling over to full pro equipment by the end of 2007 Got my Heart set on the Canon EOS-1Ds Mark II


----------



## MPowerM3 (Nov 14, 2006)

darich said:
			
		

> Canon 20D
> Canon 10-22mm EF-S f/3.5 - 4.5
> Canon 24-70mm EF f/2.8 L USM
> Canon 70-200mm EF f/2.8 L USM
> ...


 
You win!  Thats my goal in life to own what you have now, to a tee.


----------



## MPowerM3 (Nov 14, 2006)

SkWeEkiE said:
			
		

> *Skweekie's Gear List:*
> 
> Canon Digital Rebel XT
> Canon EF-S 18-55mm (Kit Lens)
> ...


 
How do you like the Tamron 55-200?  I just a decent review on the lense and was thinking of getting it?  Any examples you want to send over to my email s14m3driver@yahoo.com.  Thanks buddy.


----------



## LWW (Nov 19, 2006)

*Digital SLR*
Nikon D50

*Film SLR*
Nikon F4s
Nikon N8008
Nikon FM
Nikon F3
Nikon F2 Photomic
Nikon F Photomic
Nikon F w/Bellows F
Nikon F prism finder

*Lenses*
Zenitar16MM F2.8 AI
Nikkor 28MM F2.8 AIS
Nikkor 35MM F2.0 AIS
Nikkor 50MM AF F1.8 Nikkor
Nikkor 50MM F1.4 AIS
Nikkor 50MM F1.4 AI
Nikkor 50MM F1.4 non AI
Nikkor 50MM F2.0 non AI
Nikkor 105MM F2.5 AI
Nikkor 135MM F3.5 non AI
Nikkor 180MM F2.8 AI
Nikkor 18-55MM AF-S F3.3-5.6
Nikkor 28-105MM F3.5-4.5
Nikkor 80-200MM EDIF AF F2.8
Nikkor 85-250MM F4.0-4.5 non AI
Nikkor 300MM EDIF AF F4.0
Nikkor 300MM F4.5 AI
Sigma 400MM LD-AF F5.6

*Flash*
Nikon SB-600
Nikon SB-25
Nikon SB-12
Nikon SB-1
Nikon BC-7

I like Nikon.

LWW


----------

